# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] "vim command not found"....

## itachis.eyes

ok i've been having problems with my audio driver working all the way and after an anurism or two i got them to work.
now i'm trying to fix the same problem on my ubuntu install and have been following this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073090
i've gotten to the #> sudo vim /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base command and come up with:
sudo: ./vim: command not found
so...what is the deal...do i need to install some kind of dependency for the vim command to work? if so where do i get this install? and if not...what do i need to do to get it to work?

----------


## Bachstelze

Please don't take this the wrong way, but vim isn't really the text editor you should use if you don't have much UNIX experience.

Replace vim with nano in that command. When you're done etiting your file in nano, press Ctrl+O to save your file, Enter to confirm, and Ctrl+X to quit.

----------


## itachis.eyes

> Please don't take this the wrong way, but vim isn't really the text editor you should use if you don't have much UNIX experience.
> 
> Replace vim with nano in that command. When you're done etiting your file in nano, press Ctrl+O to save your file, Enter to confirm, and Ctrl+X to quit.


no no, its fine...i know my way around windows very well, but now that i'm playing with linux its almost like i'm back at square one...almost. 
btw: thanks, that worked out great...well your help anyway i haven't rebooted yet so i won't know if that other post helped.

anyways once again thanks for your help

----------


## jowilkin

vim is a very nice editor, but it does take some time to learn to use it well.  It's not installed on Ubuntu by default, you can install it with 

```
sudo aptitude install vim
```

There is a tutorial that comes with it called vimtutor, you can access it by typing at the command line 

```
vimtutor
```

----------


## ad_267

vim is just a text editor. You could replace vim with nano as already explained, or you could also use the default graphical text editor, gedit by using:


```
gksu gedit /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```

----------


## itachis.eyes

yo peoples...i got it under-control, i used the nano editor instead of the vim editor and everything worked out great.

----------

